# acid reflux for about 6-7 months



## i8+ (Nov 26, 2017)

hello all im 21 years old first i had h pylori , now i have acid reflux for more than 5-6 months i did endoscopy, im using pantoprazole 40 mg but every morning i have problem after i woke up i need fast to eat and after 1-2 hours again im hungry , i dont have heartburn, i have burp and if i dont eat abdominal pain , and if i eat late i will have problem abdominal pain and swelling stomach i think my life is hell right now , i dont know what to eat


----------



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

As far as I know, healthy foods that can go with your diet when you have an acid reflux are vegetables, egg whites, cereals , lean meat and non-citrus fruits.


----------



## RefluxMDInc. (Aug 2, 2018)

Don't thing your life is hell,eat healthy food like egg, fruits,green vegetables etc..


----------

